# Instalação Gentoo (inicialização inicio disco - dd)

## jaimedft

Bom dia,

há já algum tempo que tenho lido bastante sobre o gentoo e finalmente decidi-me pela sua instalção (influências da participação na MCP2K+2).

 A máquina que vou usar é um portátil Dell Latitude cpx c/ um disco rigido de 18 Gb dividido em duas partições de 9 Gb cada. Na primeira partição tenho instalado win XP e na segunda queria instalar gentoo. A minha dúvida, para já, é para que serve exactamente o comando:

# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdxy bs=1K count=1

e no meu caso o hdxy deve ser susbtituido por hdb? É que não queria meter os pés pelas mãos e "mandar" o disco ao ar.

Obrigado a todos,

Jaime Teixeira

----------

## drakonite

Bom dia, 

Boa vinda à comunidade do gentoo;)

Eu aplogize. Eu não falo bom portuguese.

/dev/hda é o primeiro disco rigido. /dev/hdb é o segundo disco rigido.

/dev/hda1 é o primeiro partições do primeiro disco rigido.

/dev/hda2 é o segundo partições do primeiro disco rigido.

Você deve tentar :

```
#dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda2 bs=1k count=1
```

. 

aviso : Eu pude falar erradamente. Eu não posso falar o português

Diga por favor se você puder ler este.

Pesaroso. Ciao.

--------

Você matança pixels. Você não matança povos.

----------

## jaimedft

Deu para perceber perfeitamente, muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

Cumprimentos,

Jaime

----------

## lowgitek

 *jaimedft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A minha dúvida, para já, é para que serve exactamente o comando:
> 
> # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdxy bs=1K count=1
> ...

 

O comando acima referido serve para "zerar" a disco/partição escolhida  no caso a "xy"

Um abraço

Elton Machado.

----------

## fghellar

 *jaimedft wrote:*   

> A minha dúvida, para já, é para que serve exactamente o comando:
> 
> # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdxy bs=1K count=1

 

'dd' significa 'data dump', 'if' significa 'input file', 'of' significa 'output file' e 'bs' significa 'block size'. Neste caso específico, o comando irá ler um quilobyte de zeros de /dev/zero e escrevê-los no início da partição especificada por /dev/hdxy, sendo que o 'x' deverá ser substituído por uma letra (a, b, c...), indicando o disco rígido, e o 'y' deverá ser substituído por um número (1, 2, 3...), indicando a partição.

 *jaimedft wrote:*   

> e no meu caso o hdxy deve ser susbtituido por hdb?

 

No seu caso, /dev/hda1 (a primeira partição do disco conectado como 'primary master') é onde está instalado o Windows XP. Provavelmente, você tenha que remover a segunda partição, caso ela realmente já exista, e reorganizar o espaço deixado em duas ou três partições (três, no caso de usar /boot em uma partição separada), conforme achar melhor.

----------

## jaimedft

Só uma pergunta, este comando deve ser executado antes de criar as partições linux ou depois das particões estarem criadas.

Cumps.

Jaime

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

 *jaimedft wrote:*   

> este comando deve ser executado antes de criar as partições linux ou depois das particões estarem criadas.

 

deverá ser após a criação das partições, pois sem partições, não existem os ficheiros que as identificam (/dev/hdaX em que X é um inteiro no intervalo [1-n], e  n a última partição).

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## jaimedft

Então sendo assim deve ser executado este comando para cada uma das partições?

----------

## fghellar

 *jaimedft wrote:*   

> Então sendo assim deve ser executado este comando para cada uma das partições?

 

Não, somente na partição que conterá o /boot.

----------

## RoadRunner

 *jaimedft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> há já algum tempo que tenho lido bastante sobre o gentoo e finalmente decidi-me pela sua instalção (influências da participação na MCP2K+2).
> 
> 

 

Hehe, afinal de contas a minha propaganda tá a dar os seus frutos =) eu era o gajo de cabelo comprido , com a full tower branca e o peluche do pápa léguas,que andava sempre a dizer que Gentoo é que é fixe =)

Bem vindo ao nosso humilde forum =)

Em relação ás tuas questões, já foram respondidas bastante bem por todos, apenas quero acrescentar um pequeno detalhe:

Se fizeste as partições com o fdisk do windows, ele tem a mania de fazer uma partição primária, uma extendida e dentro da extendida várias lógicas. Assim, a primeira partição será /dev/hda1 e a segunda partição útil é /dev/hda5. Deves criar pelo menos duas partições para Gentoo, uma de swap e outra para a instalação em si. Se fores criar mais que 4 partições tens que usar uma partição extendida e depois várias lógicas.

Faz um fdisk /dev/hda e dentro do programa escreve p para mostrar todas as partições. é provavelmente a melhor maneira de teres uma ideia rápida da estrutura do teu disco.

----------

## jaimedft

Lembro-me perfeitamente de ti. No primeiro dia fiquei mesmo atrás de ti, não tivesse sido a mudança de lugar devido aos problemas de rede e a esta hora já teria gentoo a rolar.

 Vai ser maneira de aprender linux a sério, só que já sabem, vou passar a aparecer aqui mais vezes.

 Obrigado a todos,

 Jaime

----------

## RoadRunner

Hmm, és o tipo que tava atrás de mim com um portátil, que até troquei uns cd's de suse por cd's virgens? 

Pá, o que é preciso é que se queira aprender =) vai pondo as tuas dúvidas e aparece também nos canais de IRC, #gentoo-pt da freenode e #gentoo da ptnet

----------

